# Gun for '09



## Four Seasons (Dec 22, 2008)

Guys,

This Summer, hopefully around late August, early September, I am looking to buy a 12 gauge for duck and goose hunting. Thing is, I'm torn between a pump or an auto. I'm looking at Remington as a first choice, and Mossberg as a second, Franchi as a possible third. I'm willing to spend up to $950, but I'm not sure if the auto loader is worth that much more than a pump. If I buy the pump, I'll use the extra money to buy a layout blind and decoys, but if I buy the auto, I'll put all my money into it and shells.

What should I do in your own opinion and why?

-Four Seasons :smile-mad


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

You're gonna get a dozen or more opinions on this but IMO, go with the pump - Get the Remington 870, it'll do everything an auto will and withstand more abuse. One of the most reliable guns built and most popular shotguns for that reason. Plus, as you stated, you'll have extra coin in pocket to get other accessories as you see fit. You can't go wrong with this gun .


----------



## Hawgleg (Jan 3, 2009)

Buy a used Benneli Auto, It will go BOOM,BOOM,BOOM every time.


----------



## pintail charlie (Nov 26, 2007)

Guns galore in fenton has the best price on used guns that ive seen anywhere and a great selection.


----------



## fowllanguage (Mar 23, 2008)

If you look hard enough, you can get a remington 11-87 3 1/2 inch for under $600. My buddy just bought one in Max-4 camo. nice gun IMO. Just my .02, but I think you would regret not getting an auto loader.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I've got a Mossberg 20 pump, a Beretta 3" 12 semi, and a Browning Stalker BPS 12 pump in 3.5".

I shoot the 20 best of any of them which is odd as it doesn't fit at all, but the days you can shoot a 20 are limited. 

Between the 12's, the BPS pump is a work horse waterfowling gun. The Beretta is a sweet gun, but it just doesn't have the waterfowling cred that an all black slung 3.5" pump gun has.

Pick up a used 12 pump and the other stuff you need. A layout blind will open up so many opportunities for you. If you end up not liking the pump, you can probably get most of it back on trade in later or keep it as a back up.

Buddy picked up a 3.5" Remington pump at Cabela's a few years ago for about $270. First day out it rained and we watched the thing turn orange with rust as we sat there. He shot that thing 4 times that morning and grave yarded 4 birds.

The guys I hunt with on a regular basis swing SX2 autos, Benelli Autos, and a vintage A-5 auto. All sweet fowling pieces but I've never felt outgunned swinging a pump. I get more crap from them when I bring my "shiny" auto.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Hawgleg said:


> Buy a used Benneli Auto, It will go BOOM,BOOM,BOOM every time.


More like BOOM, JAM, not again!, Boom:lol:

JK

You could find a used Beretta urika for less than 500

Here is new beretta for 600

http://www.midwesthuntersoutlet.com/item.aspx?pid=56037


----------



## mwakely (Jan 7, 2004)

basskiller46 said:


> More like BOOM, JAM, not again!, Boom:lol:
> 
> JK
> 
> You could find a used Beretta urika for less that 500


Look around and get a used Extrema you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Four Seasons (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys, but I'm still torn. I _really_ want an auto, but the money is worrying me. And the thing about a pump, if you're shooting a 3.5", you're in for a ride, whereas the auto with a 3.5" isn't nearly as bad.

I need to sleep on it...

-Four Seasons


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Franchi I-12 is a sweet gun. No comparison between pump and auto, other than maybe saving yourself some ching. I've a Benelli M1 for 10 years, and wouldn't trade it for anything. 

The $600 Beretta is a sweet deal, too.


----------



## Four Seasons (Dec 22, 2008)

bombcast said:


> Franchi I-12 is a sweet gun. No comparison between pump and auto, other than maybe saving yourself some ching. I've a Benelli M1 for 10 years, and wouldn't trade it for anything.
> 
> The $600 Beretta is a sweet deal, too.


What do you mean by "no comparison between pump and auto"?

-Four Seasons


----------



## fowllanguage (Mar 23, 2008)

Let us know how you make out.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Four Seasons said:


> What do you mean by "no comparison between pump and auto"?
> 
> -Four Seasons


You cant beat an auto.

You will be driving yourself nuts thinking about it if you get the pump. Get the Auto it has way more uses


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

Four Seasons said:


> Thanks for the comments guys, but I'm still torn. I _really_ want an auto, but the money is worrying me. And the thing about a pump, if you're shooting a 3.5", you're in for a ride, whereas the auto with a 3.5" isn't nearly as bad.
> 
> I need to sleep on it...
> 
> -Four Seasons


Sounds like your mind is made up -- Bottom line, do what you want and in the end you can always change your mind and/or try something else. That's part of the fun of buying more gear!!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Four Seasons said:


> Thanks for the comments guys, but I'm still torn. I _really_ want an auto, but the money is worrying me. And the thing about a pump, if you're shooting a 3.5", you're in for a ride, whereas the auto with a 3.5" isn't nearly as bad.
> 
> I need to sleep on it...
> 
> -Four Seasons


Okay here's a question...why 3 1/2"? Please don't give me the "more is better" argument. Even though I have a 3 1/2" chamber, I still only shoot 3". I'd bet if you do a survey of the regulars on this board, you'd be surprised how many are still shooting 2 3/4". The fact is if you're doing things right, most of your shots will be 30yds or less...easy killing range for 2 3/4" or 3". Then why do I have a 3 1/2" chamber you ask? For turkeys...that's the only thing I shoot 3 1/2" at, and it's because you typically have one shot, and they take a good hit to kill them.

As far as guns, here's my thinking...I've been chasing ducks since 1979, and I've shot all flavors of guns...single shots, side by sides, over/unders, autos and pumps. My main reason for shooting a pump vs. others is I waste waaaaay too many shells when I shoot an auto. I found that I'd often take a second or third shot just because it's so dang easy to keep pulling that trigger, then I'd think about it afterwards and say "why did I shoot that last one or two?". I also found I took too many late marginal shots, and crippled more birds when I shot an auto. Now maybe it's just me, and this may sound silly, but with the pump it actually gives me a split second while racking to think about it, and often stop myself before I take that going away hail mary shot. 

My favorite, and the one I shoot right now, is the trusty old Rem 870 pump in synthetic stock. It's the most reliable gun I've ever owned, and with synthetic it takes a ton of abuse, which is really important if you're an active waterfowler, which is perhaps the hardest type of hunting on a gun. And the 870's are still pretty reasonably priced.

my two cents.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm all of 175# dripping wet and the 3.5" BPS stalker weighs nothing.

My buddy with the 3.5" Remington pump goes maybe 150# on a bad day.

Trust me, when there's a big old long neck or greeny over the spread, you don't notice the recoil. Even from a layout blind we can shoot 1 3/4 ounce hevi's without a problem on follow up shots.

You could always back down to the HV 1 3/8 ounce rounds if the 1 9/16's get to be too much.

It is funny though - my buddies took tape of me shooting at a bird and I never really realized how big of a hit you take.


----------



## Four Seasons (Dec 22, 2008)

just ducky said:


> Okay here's a question...why 3 1/2"? Please don't give me the "more is better" argument. Even though I have a 3 1/2" chamber, I still only shoot 3". I'd bet if you do a survey of the regulars on this board, you'd be surprised how many are still shooting 2 3/4". The fact is if you're doing things right, most of your shots will be 30yds or less...easy killing range for 2 3/4" or 3". Then why do I have a 3 1/2" chamber you ask? For turkeys...that's the only thing I shoot 3 1/2" at, and it's because you typically have one shot, and they take a good hit to kill them.
> 
> As far as guns, here's my thinking...I've been chasing ducks since 1979, and I've shot all flavors of guns...single shots, side by sides, over/unders, autos and pumps. My main reason for shooting a pump vs. others is I waste waaaaay too many shells when I shoot an auto. I found that I'd often take a second or third shot just because it's so dang easy to keep pulling that trigger, then I'd think about it afterwards and say "why did I shoot that last one or two?". I also found I took too many late marginal shots, and crippled more birds when I shot an auto. Now maybe it's just me, and this may sound silly, but with the pump it actually gives me a split second while racking to think about it, and often stop myself before I take that going away hail mary shot.
> 
> ...


That was great man, truly. I really think I'm dead set on a pump now. This article covered the exact things I do wrong - shoot too dang much!!! I currently use an 870 Express Magnum 20 ga., and love it, but when I shoot my dad's Mossberg 930, I have the tendency to shoot _way _too much, especially when I know they're (ducks) too far (50-65 yards IMO), or just because the reason you said, it's so easy to pull the trigger!

That was a great article man. I think I'm going with the Remmy 870.

-Four Seasons :chillin:


----------



## Quaaack (Nov 22, 2007)

As stated above, the Remmington 870 is built for abuse. I've used mine for an oar to an ice spud (unloaded) and killed birds shortly there after. The recoil is noticable if you are shooting clays with a t-shirt on but in the field your adrenaline is going and you don't even notice it.

I'd recomend the 870, However do not go buy a gun just because we told you to buy a particular gun. I strongly suggest you handle each of your choices. If possible try to shot each cannidate if possible, some ranges rent guns to try. Buy the gun that fits you the best and you like how it swings, shoulders, etc. 

If you have money left over spend it on deeks and a blind. Having a $1000 gun does not do you any good if you don't have the other equipment to get the birds with in range.


----------



## twoteal (Jul 22, 2001)

just ducky said:


> Okay here's a question...why 3 1/2"? Please don't give me the "more is better" argument. Even though I have a 3 1/2" chamber, I still only shoot 3". I'd bet if you do a survey of the regulars on this board, you'd be surprised how many are still shooting 2 3/4". The fact is if you're doing things right, most of your shots will be 30yds or less...easy killing range for 2 3/4" or 3". Then why do I have a 3 1/2" chamber you ask? For turkeys...that's the only thing I shoot 3 1/2" at, and it's because you typically have one shot, and they take a good hit to kill them.
> 
> As far as guns, here's my thinking...I've been chasing ducks since 1979, and I've shot all flavors of guns...single shots, side by sides, over/unders, autos and pumps. My main reason for shooting a pump vs. others is I waste waaaaay too many shells when I shoot an auto. I found that I'd often take a second or third shot just because it's so dang easy to keep pulling that trigger, then I'd think about it afterwards and say "why did I shoot that last one or two?". I also found I took too many late marginal shots, and crippled more birds when I shot an auto. Now maybe it's just me, and this may sound silly, but with the pump it actually gives me a split second while racking to think about it, and often stop myself before I take that going away hail mary shot.
> 
> ...



Its all about pellet count!!:rant: A typical 12 gauge 3 1/2'' shell has 1 9/16 oz off shot, a 2 3/4" has 1 1/4 oz. if you shoot a duck at the same distance with both shells wich one has a better chance at a denser pattern??? When you start to factor in HV loads the numbers change again due to the lightening of the shot load to attain velocity. The purist waterfowler always argues that 3 1/2" shells are the cause of skybusters and that is a crock. I recently stepped down from a 10 to a 12 gauge but it was the weight of the gun and style of hunting that influenced my decision to do so, good shot pattern, placment and patience kills ducks why skimp on any of them???

Buy the auto and don't repurchase in a few years when you get tired of the pump


----------



## Bill Collector Bob (Sep 9, 2007)

I love my old man's 870 just as much as the next guy but its just that: "The old man's 870" they recently (last couple years) switched their manufacturing operations and the new 870's don't come close to the fit finish and feel of the good ole ones. My buddy bought a new one last year and I actually had to sand the fore stock down a bit to keep it from hanging up when he'd rack the chamber open. :sad:

Buy the auto loader.... and the layout blind.... and the decoys ....and the calls.... work twice as hard to make the money and have 10 times the fun.


----------



## HoytRLWinstonGuy (Aug 28, 2005)

Don't buy a cheap auto, stoeger, franchi, ect. If you buy an auto get good one, like an SX2, Benelli, 11-87 ect. stay away from stoegers, Baikals, ect. Reliability is a major difference with cheap aoutos. 3.5 loads are great. I don't care what anybody says. For Ducks, not that big of a deal. But for Geese the larger pellet counts at responsible ranges helps birds go down. Less hot birds on marginal or poorly placed shots. Everyone accidentally takes a bad shot now and then and if they say they don't then they are liars. 2 3/4 in 12g loads imho are somewhat questionable for anything but timber shooting or close field work. Did they work fine for a million years before 3" and 3.5"s, yes. Are there more effective options nowadays yes. Just my opinion, but only an opinion.


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Go with the 870 super mag. It will shoot any 12ga. shell on the market.That when when you are in a hot field and run out of shells you dont have to worry if your buddy only has 3.5" shells for you to steal off of him. 

I used to own a 870 supermag and a Beretta Pintail. I finally got tired of playing the which gun should I take everytime I went hunting. 3" auto for ducks and 3.5" pump for geese. I finally got fed up with the whole thing and traded them both in on a Benelli SBE and have not regretted it one time.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

i've read the first 2 pages and not one person mentioned FIT. try picking up a gun and pretend your hunting, does it fit good, does it feel good to you? if the answer is no i don't care what the hell the price is pass on it, if the answer is yes buy it, end of game. i have yet to meet a hunter who tells me his gun doesn't feel good and he shoots it good, it just doesn't happen.
i own a bgh 3.5" 12gauge it feels good and i shoot it pretty good to, but, i also own a super black eagle and it feels 10 times better to me than the browning and i shoot it better also. i can't beleive it either and i am a browning man, sorry dad. if it don't fit get rid of it !


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI said:


> i've read the first 2 pages and not one person mentioned FIT. try picking up a gun and pretend your hunting, does it fit good, does it feel good to you? if the answer is no i don't care what the hell the price is pass on it, if the answer is yes buy it, end of game. i have yet to meet a hunter who tells me his gun doesn't feel good and he shoots it good, it just doesn't happen.
> i own a bgh 3.5" 12gauge it feels good and i shoot it pretty good to, but, i also own a super black eagle and it feels 10 times better to me than the browning and i shoot it better also. i can't beleive it either and i am a browning man, sorry dad. if it don't fit get rid of it !


I specifically said in one of my posts..."go to a good gun dealer and try some on for size"...i.e. see what feels (and fits) you best.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

twoteal said:


> Not ment to give ya any guff:lol: I just can't see settleing for less in some instances. Why would some people use toilette paper that only wipes 60% of your butt when they could get paper that would wipe 95%


Now there's an analogy that I've never heard :lol: But I have to admit, you make a compelling argument .....(at least for toilet paper). Good thoughts.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Four Seasons said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm going to go with the 870 now guys. You've really been a big help, thanks for all the comments and suggestions.
> 
> Thing is, I'm now torn between the Express Synthetic 3", or the Express Super Mag, 3.5". The latter will cycle 2.75"-3.5", but I'm not sure I need the 3.5". Then when I say that, I'll wonder when I'm in the field if I'll want that 3.5". It's so confusing!!!
> 
> ...


Depends how much variety of hunting you do. If you will also use this gun for turkey (which I do), or maybe goose like some of the others have said, spend a few extra bucks for the 3 1/2" chamber so that you have the ability to shoot them if you ever want to.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

omega58 said:


> Well, I was going to recommend the Mossberg 930 or 935 for a great hunting autoloader under $500. . . .and it looks like you have had experience with it. I have a couple Benellis SBE/Monte, a Beretta 3901, and the Mossberg 930 and 935. . .the 935 sees most of the action for waterfowling. . .patterns better than any other guns we have and cycles every 3" and 3 1/2" shell thrown into it. . .and all but 4 different 2 3/4" brand shells. . .needs something 1250 or over.
> 
> I know, Mossbergs aren't the big name like Benelli or Beretta. . .but I have a great $1000+ gun as a backup because I shoot the Mossy better.
> 
> And don't worry about the pump/semi shooting thing. . .you learn quick to not just pull the trigger and settle down. . . I only had a pump for years and did that when I started, but would not want to go back now.



This is just my opinion, and I'll probably get smoked for it, but I've had a couple Mossbergs, and I had nothing but trouble with both of them. The final straw was when my 935 locked up during a hunt out on the Harsen's Flats in a driving snowstorm, during one of the best shoots of my life. There were four of us hunting, and the birds were flying fast and furious. I got so frustrated that a buddy and I basically quit hunting and tore the gun apart in the bottom of the boat, found the problem, but it couldn't be fixed in the field. So I was out of commission...basically watching the rest of my crew have a great shoot. Fortunately one guy finished his limit pretty early, and passed his gun to me to use. But that was the final straw for me and Mossy's. Having said all of that, I'm sure someone probably has a similar story of an 870. But my two cents are when you're comparing basic, lower cost shotguns, Remy's are much more reliable than Mossy's.


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Quack Wacker said:


> Also, if you buy an auto realize that some auto's that use the inertia system (Benelli Famil: Stoeger, Franchi and Benelli) can not cycle low brass shells, so you can't just go buy any random box of shells


False - I shoot low brass out of my Benelli SBE 1 and 2 all the time. 1 oz and 1 1/8 oz with no hang ups and I can also shoot vertical with no jambs.

Bottom line there are alot of good shotguns out there. They will all do the job you need it to do.You need to decide what fits you and your pocket book.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

Quack Wacker said:


> Make sure you buy a gun that FITS you and can handle a 3 1/2" shell, you will want the extra for goose. Personally, I would tell you to buy a Benelli Nova 28" Barrell, Max 4 camo. You can get it for under $450 new.
> 
> Auto's are nice, but you need reliability come waterfowl season. I hunt my nova next to a SBE and good luck shooting vertical without a jamb. People complain about recoil with a pump, but if you can tell me a time when you were shooting at an animal and you remember or actually felt it I would like to hear it.
> 
> Now, before I get teed up for my reliable comment, I am not saying that auto's aren't reliable, but the chance for a jamb is higher than a pump. Also, if you buy an auto realize that some auto's that use the inertia system (Benelli Famil: Stoeger, Franchi and Benelli) can not cycle low brass shells, so you can't just go buy any random box of shells, but with any pump you can!


Exactly dahmer...Whoever is using that SBE must not clean their gun. In 3 years of owning a SBE 2, even in coldest weather, I don't think I've had a misfire. I don't mind pumps, and for some guys it really helps them not rattle off shells. For me, its all about picking up your next target quickest. The inertia drives let you do that. Even though spending over a grand seems like a lot of money for a single gun, its a lifetime investment. It will end up being a $50 a year kind of investment. I gave up my trusty and rusty 870 3 years ago and will never regret it. Like I said though, some guys do have the tendency to burn through shells and flock shoot with autoloaders- so there is no right or wrong. If you do buy an autoloader though, think about the finish on it. I know some guys were pointing out cheap deals on autoloaders- but they have glossy wood finish. They are trap guns, not for actually killing things. Get a sythetic dull gun that you can rough up and won't shine. The uglier a gun gets the better it shoots. (As long as you keep the internals clean)

By the way, don't by a Nova. The forends rattle to no end, and are cheap. People buy them just to say they shoot a Benelli. There are far better pumps out there if you go that route (BPS, even 870s).


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

just ducky said:


> This is just my opinion, and I'll probably get smoked for it, but I've had a couple Mossbergs, and I had nothing but trouble with both of them. The final straw was when my 935 locked up during a hunt out on the Harsen's Flats in a driving snowstorm, during one of the best shoots of my life. There were four of us hunting, and the birds were flying fast and furious. I got so frustrated that a buddy and I basically quit hunting and tore the gun apart in the bottom of the boat, found the problem, but it couldn't be fixed in the field. So I was out of commission...basically watching the rest of my crew have a great shoot. Fortunately one guy finished his limit pretty early, and passed his gun to me to use. But that was the final straw for me and Mossy's. Having said all of that, I'm sure someone probably has a similar story of an 870. But my two cents are when you're comparing basic, lower cost shotguns, Remy's are much more reliable than Mossy's.



The pre 2006 935s had some problems, they fixed them. . .but decided to keep the name and not call it 935-2.:lol: I am guessing you had a pre 2006 version, but any semi/pump/OU/SxS/SS can have problems, no matter what the cost.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Ieatantlers said:


> The forends rattle to no end, and are cheap.


I have a SuperNova with Steadygrip and red dot for my turkey gun and that forend bothers me to no end. Not so much a rattle, just a click now and again when you pull on it.


Since everyone has an opinion on duck guns, here is mine that with $5 could buy you a $5 box of shells.

I shot a pump for years. I could rack it with the best of them, BUT, for double tapping crips on the way down or going for a double or tripple, nothing beats an auto.

My SBEII is a P.O.S.. Some may be good, my stinks.

My M1 is the most reliable gun I've ever seen. Only jam ever was when the firing pin spring broke and even then it worked that day around 50% of the time. 

No doubt more is better so 3.5" shells are better than 3". BUT I would say marginally and not worth the extra cost. The only place I have felt the need for 3.5" shells has been for swan and even then it is just in my head since KLR is now 2 for 2 with one shot kills using 3".


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Dahmer said:


> False - I shoot low brass out of my Benelli SBE 1 and 2 all the time. 1 oz and 1 1/8 oz with no hang ups and I can also shoot vertical with no jambs.
> 
> Bottom line there are alot of good shotguns out there. They will all do the job you need it to do.You need to decide what fits you and your pocket book.


Just want to echo that for added opinion. I have shot countless rounds of cheapy shells at clays out of my SBE2 and have never had a problem with cycling. Same goes for my other buddies that use them. We have had no problems with using them for skeet and trap. 

Also want to agree with the follow up shot that was said in an earlier post. Hard to beat an auto for staying on target and moving smoothly from bird to bird. I started out with pumps just like everyone else and in my opinion there is no comparison. But if you are on a budget like has been said. Pumps will do a great job.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Alot of good advice has been offered, but IMO the gun is (should be) the last piece of the puzzle. If you still need a blind, decoys, calls ect. and you are on a limited budget your money will go much farther with a 870 or 835.

As far as chamber size goes- The 3.5" vs. 3" debate never made much sense to me. It's like the guy who wounds deer with his .30/06 and goes and buys a .300 Win because it will kill 'em better . 

I challenge anyone who thinks they need g'dammer loads to shoot on a clays league this summer and then see if your still convinced you need arty rounds come Nov.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

BassFisher91 said:


> Meh, they might have a good selection, and good prices, but IMO there service is horrible. I took in an old single shot 12 GA that my grandpa had when he was young, asking them if they could clean it. They said sure, no problem. I get the gun back, and the hammer still wouldn't set(the reason why I took it in to get cleaned). I ended up taking the gun apart myself, and there was no cleaning done to it whatsoever. But that's not the point of this thread. Sorry.


Yeah guns galore in fenton is horrible. You have no idea how many bad things 
i have heard of about that place. Gander Mountain or Cableas would probably have the best deals.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

KLR said:


> Alot of good advice has been offered, but IMO the gun is (should be) the last piece of the puzzle. If you still need a blind, decoys, calls ect. and you are on a limited budget your money will go much farther with a 870 or 835.
> 
> As far as chamber size goes- The 3.5" vs. 3" debate never made much sense to me. It's like the guy who wounds deer with his .30/06 and goes and buys a .300 Win because it will kill 'em better .
> 
> I challenge anyone who thinks they need g'dammer loads to shoot on a clays league this summer and then see if your still convinced you need arty rounds come Nov.


True That! loads dont matter at all. I shoot probably 100-150 loads a week
and all are the cheap loads nothing special and have never had problems
if it jams then thats your fault for not maintaining your gun well enough.

I shoot with a kid that shoots beneli and his gun jams every other shot but he also cleans it every once a decade.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

omega58 said:


> ...I am guessing you had a pre 2006 version, ...


Most definitely! Haven't touched a Mossy in many years now.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

basskiller46 said:


> Gander Mountain or Cableas would probably have the best deals.


Better than GG? Wake up cuz your dreaming.:lol: Gander does match prices though, so if you can find what you want in their limited inventory, go for it.

GG has the best prices hands down. Being treated like crap is all part of the experience.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

KLR said:


> As far as chamber size goes- The 3.5" vs. 3" debate never made much sense to me. It's like the guy who wounds deer with his .30/06 and goes and buys a .300 Win because it will kill 'em better .


You hear that a lot on bullet failures: "at what point in killing the deer did the bullet fail". or even on bullets that didn't fail: "dead is dead, how can you kill it more."


----------



## Hawgleg (Jan 3, 2009)

steelsetter said:


> and never look back...


 Boom,Boom,Boom everytime!!!


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


> Better than GG? Wake up cuz your dreaming.:lol: Gander does match prices though, so if you can find what you want in their limited inventory, go for it.
> 
> GG has the best prices hands down. Being treated like crap is all part of the experience.


Thats what i thought until i bought a gun from gander. I got the mossberg 
930 waterfowl edition it was ported and everything for 400$. I had problems with it so i took it back and got my 400 dollars back and bought the beretta urika 2. But from what i heard at GG they wont let you take anything back
and there service sucks.


----------

